# Wavy or straight?? Fur chat!



## VickiB26 (Sep 4, 2020)

Hi all, we have an 11 week old blue roan named Oscar. He has straight hair on his head, fluffy fur on







his chest/legs and the rest of him is wavy/straight. Has anyone else’s poo had the same?? It doesn’t matter to us what fur he has, I’m just intrigued! I thought we would have this curly fluff ball but at the moment I think he’s more spaniely. Thankyou!


----------



## Dig (Dec 27, 2018)

Our Digby is a curly wurly and he had very definite waves even from early on, so I can’t help on the topic, but Oscar is absolutely gorgeous. It’s part of the fun seeing how their coats develop, but with his markings he’ll look fab anyway. Have fun 😀


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Ooooooo - I think he is going to have a long fluffy coat all over - keep us updated! lovely pup


----------



## VickiB26 (Sep 4, 2020)

Thankyou! I will post another pic in a few weeks


----------



## Zigathy (Sep 6, 2020)

He’s so cute! Our pup has similar fur and I’ve joint this website to see how he may turn out because, like you, I expected a curly ball 😂 this is Ziggy at 13 weeks x


----------



## Zigathy (Sep 6, 2020)




----------



## VickiB26 (Sep 4, 2020)

Oh Ziggy is beautiful! Funny isn’t it how different they can all be. My friend is a groomer and she said so many pups change after their first grooms, so let’s see! X


----------



## Wendaka1969 (Sep 10, 2019)

Yes their coats do change a lot . About 9 months they get their adult coat. Once that came in our Mia only sheds an odd hair nothing really. It is great to watch how they change over the months .


----------

